# Best place to buy accessories for dust collection



## NOLAwoodwork (Feb 21, 2012)

I recently bought a Harbor Freight dust collector and have been using a dryer vent line as my hose. Terrible, I know. Where is the best place to purchase hose and accessories? I want to get the standard 4-inch hose for my equipment. I would also like to get a smaller one with adapter for cleanup around the shop. I have done a little bit of searching but have been surprised by the prices on what I have found so far. I didn't think it would be so expensive for dust collection hose.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Rockler and Woodcraft carry that stuff. But you will find that most of the piece don't fit like you would imagine.

4 inches could be inside diameter or outside diameter, and so forth. It can get frustrating.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a good source here*

I get hoses and such from here:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/dust_list.htm


----------



## jeffreysmith300 (Apr 14, 2013)

i've had good luck here:
http://www.blastgateco.com/

the guys i emailed with are very helpful and pretty much designed my system for me to fit my collector and tools. (duct size etc)

i put together an entire system here. good prices and high-quality stuff. shipping is a bit spendy so get your stuff all at once!


----------

